# Meet Sir Nicholas de Mimsy-Porpington aka my ghost shrimp.



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I don’t know if he’s truly a “He” but I decided he needed a name. You can call him Sir Nick for short.


----------



## Fishsaurus159 (Aug 24, 2021)

Very cute! I love his eye color. It’s iridescent in a way.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Haha! That is a spectacular name for a shrimp! I love it!


----------

